

Show HN: My simple project for Remembrance Day - chair6
http://poetryofworldwarone.tumblr.com/

======
chair6
A collection of poetry from World War One, distributed / accessible as Tumblr-
hosted content and an Android app.

“They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary
them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.” — Laurence Binyon, 1914

Let us never forget.

------
forgingahead
Thanks for putting this up

